# Deputata M5S insulta la Bindi. Ma poi si scusa.



## admin (18 Marzo 2013)

*La deputata alla camera del M5S, Gessica Rostellato*, ha scritto uno stato poco carino su* Facebook* indirizzato a *Rosy Bindi*. Ed è scoppiata immeditamente un'enorme *polemica in rete*.

Ecco il testo del messaggio scritto dalla Rostellato

Ieri un gruppo di noi si stava dirigendo verso l'uscita dell'aula. Ci ferma la Bindi e ci dice:"Ma presentiamoci, così cominciamo a conoscerci". Io ho tirato dritto e me ne sono andata. Ma ti pare che ti do la mano e ti dico pure piacere?? No guarda, forse non hai capito: NON è UN PIACERE!

Foto


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Marzo 2013)

Questi sono una manica di esaltati.


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2013)

Oh, e per fortuna che sono pure laureati...

Che ignoranza ----) Trappola delle "Iene" ai parlamentari: "Che cos'è la Bce?" - Repubblica Tv - la Repubblica.it


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2013)

Qua non si parla di democrazia,mal govero ma di educazione.Questa è semplicemente una persona ineducata e cafona.Vergognosa poi l'auto-approvazione che trasuda dalle sue parole.Dio mio.....


----------



## smallball (18 Marzo 2013)

educazione e cortesia ...questa sconosciuta...qui non si parla di appartenenza politica ma di civilta'...


----------



## Ale (18 Marzo 2013)

se loro sono il NUOVO rimpiango il vecchio..


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2013)

nulla di strano 

nulla di cui parlare


----------



## AndrasWave (18 Marzo 2013)

Ma se fino a qualche mese fa una come la Bindi l'avrebbero tirata sotto con la macchina almeno metà degli Italiani. Questa era sempre in prima fila per il rinnovamento della classe politica ("Massimo tre mandati" diceva nel 1994), ma intanto lei è al quinto mandato e di schiodarsi dalle palle manco per idea. L'atto di "generosità" che ha sempre preteso dalla politica lei non ha mai pensato di metterlo in atto e intanto resta li a puppare soldi ai contribuenti. Coerenza della "vecchia" politica.

Comunque l'educazione è importante su questo non ci piove e riferire un atto irrispettoso su un social Network è davvero immaturo, ma questa "crociata" verso i parlamentari e senatori del M5S è alquanto tendenzioso. Intanto scandali come quello del monte dei paschi di Siena passano sottobanco. Ma il buonista all'Italiana si sa, si scandalizza solo per partito preso.

Da parte mia preferisco una maleducata rispetto a una ladra.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Marzo 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ma se fino a qualche mese fa una come la Bindi l'avrebbero tirata sotto con la macchina almeno metà degli Italiani. Questa era sempre in prima fila per il rinnovamento della classe politica ("Massimo tre mandati" diceva nel 1994), ma intanto lei è al quinto mandato e di schiodarsi dalle palle manco per idea. L'atto di "generosità" che ha sempre preteso dalla politica lei non ha mai pensato di metterlo in atto e intanto resta li a puppare soldi ai contribuenti. Coerenza della "vecchia" politica.
> 
> Comunque l'educazione è importante su questo non ci piove e riferire un atto irrispettoso su un social Network è davvero immaturo, ma questa "crociata" verso i parlamentari e senatori del M5S è alquanto tendenzioso. Intanto scandali come quello del monte dei paschi di Siena passano sottobanco. Ma il buonista all'Italiana si sa, si scandalizza solo per partito preso.
> 
> Da parte mia preferisco una maleducata rispetto a una ladra.



Ti seguo solo in parte,perché la FORMA è anche SOSTANZA


----------



## Doctore (18 Marzo 2013)

Anche se hai di fronte il peggio del peggio devi sempre comportarti in modo civile sopratutto all interno di un istituzione importante come il parlamento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2013)

Ha fatto bene ... La Bindi va schifata


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene ... La Bindi va schifata



Però poi non lamentiamoci quando Berlusconi insulta tutto e tutti.


----------



## James Watson (18 Marzo 2013)

Ha fatto bene un par di palle, uno dei problemi di questo paese è ANCHE la mancanza della minima educazione serpeggiante.
Poi mi domando come mai io reagisca in modo così strano quando entro in un qualunque negozio di centro commerciale svizzero e vengo salutato prima ancora che possa aprire bocca.


----------



## Doctore (18 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Però poi non lamentiamoci quando Berlusconi insulta tutto e tutti.


come i diversamente ladri... esistono anche i diversamente maleducati


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Però poi non lamentiamoci quando Berlusconi insulta tutto e tutti.



Non mi interessa , la bindi con la compagnia dei ladri che la seguono a ruota ha divorato questo paese e LEI come tutti i suoi amici devono essere schifati a prescindere dall educazione.. io non porto educazione ad una persona che ha rovinato la mia italia..


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Marzo 2013)

Le scuse della parlamentare del M5S:


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene ... La Bindi va schifata



Super Lollo un minimo di autocritica non guasterebbe.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa , la bindi con la compagnia dei ladri che la seguono a ruota ha divorato questo paese e LEI come tutti i suoi amici devono essere schifati a prescindere dall educazione.. io non porto educazione ad una persona che ha rovinato la mia italia..



Super Lollo, per me, siete sulla strada sbagliata.


----------



## James Watson (18 Marzo 2013)

una persona fa finta di avere piacere di conoscerti e ti fa sorrisi falsi?

.. vabbè, meno male che c'è lei, depositaria della verità.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Marzo 2013)

Ecco perché Grillo non vuole che i suoi vadano ai talk show.

Perché la loro ignoranza li porterebbe a fare figure da cioccolatai a ripetizione


----------



## Mou (18 Marzo 2013)

Ci vuole sempre classe, ma la Bindi è feccia.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Marzo 2013)

Sinceramente sono fatti suoi se l'ha salutata o meno, ma non capisco questo auto-esaltarsi su Facebook. Che me ne frega se non l'hai salutata? Che poveraccia...


----------



## jaws (18 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me la cosa più triste è che lei ora su facebook non si chiama più Gessica Rostellato, ma Gessica Rostellato - deputata del M5S


----------



## Doctore (18 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sinceramente sono fatti suoi se l'ha salutata o meno, ma non capisco questo auto-esaltarsi su Facebook. Che me ne frega se non l'hai salutata? Che poveraccia...


tattica mediatica in stile berlusconi...basta che si parla del m5s


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Marzo 2013)

la bindi e' sessualmente ripugnante. avrei difficoltà a stringerle la mano


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Marzo 2013)

Ah, ma è quella che non sa chi è Draghi e cosa significa BCE. Su Facebook ha anche scritto che prima gli hanno fatto domande di storia e di politica estera e che ha risposto ma le hanno tagliate perchè vogliono farle fare la figura che vogliono loro. Fossi in lei, ci andrei piano con queste dichiarazioni, se non sbaglio tempo fa disse lo stesso un altro deputato che puntualmente è stato s****ato con l'intervista integrale


----------



## AndrasWave (18 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ecco perché Grillo non vuole che i suoi vadano ai talk show.
> 
> Perché la loro ignoranza li porterebbe a fare figure da cioccolatai a ripetizione



Io li metterei tutti nelle camere a gas guarda...

Eh si perchè sono TUTTI degli ingnoranti, sono TUTTI degli sprovveduti, sono TUTTI dei cafoni.


----------



## Hell Krusty (18 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Le scuse della parlamentare del M5S:



Beh non mi sembrano scuse, almeno non all'unica persona a cui sarebbero dovute, cioè la Bindi. E' un patitico " scusate, ma sono troppo bella, brava, onesta per salutare quelli che sono inferiori a me, cioè tutti tranne il mio guru Peppecrillo!1!!!11!!" E poi si sa, la Bindi ha il microchip nel cervello, fa parte della KASTAH!!1!!1!!!!1


----------



## Livestrong (18 Marzo 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Io li metterei tutti nelle camere a gas guarda...
> 
> Eh si perchè sono TUTTI degli ingnoranti, sono TUTTI degli sprovveduti, sono TUTTI dei cafoni.



Tutti non lo so, tutti quelli che hanno intervistato di sicuro


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Marzo 2013)

Comincio a pentirmi di aver votato 5 stelle, anche se solo per protesta.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Marzo 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> la bindi e' sessualmente ripugnante. avrei difficoltà a stringerle la mano



Quindi te stringi la mano solo alle belle donne?


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Marzo 2013)

Che volete farci,lei è del 5 Stelle quindi è più intelligente,furba e sveglia degli altri.
La mano mica la dà alla gente normale.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Marzo 2013)

Politici .....!11!

ScHiFo TuTtI E tUtTo!!1!!1


----------



## Mou (18 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che volete farci,lei è del 5 Stelle quindi è più intelligente,furba e sveglia degli altri.
> La mano mica la dà alla gente normale.



Chi sarebbe la gente normale? La Bindi?


----------



## AndrasWave (18 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tutti non lo so, tutti quelli che hanno intervistato di sicuro



Ieri alle iene ne hanno intervistati tre che ignoranti non mi sembravano.

Qui si inizia a giudicare un pochino troppo in fretta..


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Marzo 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbe la gente normale? La Bindi?



La gente normale sono coloro non illuminati dalla saggezza del Mahatma Beppe.


----------



## tamba84 (18 Marzo 2013)

va ammesso che sulla bindy qualcuno ha detto molto di peggio.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Marzo 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ieri alle iene ne hanno intervistati tre che ignoranti non mi sembravano.
> 
> Qui si inizia a giudicare un pochino troppo in fretta..



Io giudico quello che vedo, senza tifare politicamente per nessuno. Quando sentì la Grande dire:"ma questa non é l'intervista che avevamo concordato" capisci già tutto del sistema movimento 5 stelle. Ed é un sistema sacrosanto, visto che i grillini sono delle capre


----------



## Mou (19 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La gente normale sono coloro non illuminati dalla saggezza del Mahatma Beppe.



Io penso che i M5S, magari sbagliando per carità, siano ostili solo alla vecchia politica. La Bindi andrebbe presa a sassate.. All'improvviso la vecchia politica merita rispetto ahahahahahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Marzo 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Io penso che i M5S, magari sbagliando per carità, siano ostili solo alla vecchia politica. La Bindi andrebbe presa a sassate.. All'improvviso la vecchia politica merita rispetto ahahahahahah



Non stringere la mano ad una persona per poi vantarsene su FB con lo scopo di essere idolatrati è,ai miei occhi,abbastanza patetico,a prescindere dalla "vittima".


----------



## tamba84 (19 Marzo 2013)

è singolare come in italia in base a chi faccia cosa cambino le opinioni..


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (19 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quindi te stringi la mano solo alle belle donne?



ahaha quando posso


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> è singolare come in italia in base a chi faccia cosa cambino le opinioni..



Tutti ad acclamare la tipa che al seggio elettorale si rifiutava di dare la mano a zilvio (o a Ruotolo che si rifiutò di stringere la mano al tizio di Casapound), e tutti a gettare ***** addosso alla tipa di M5S che non da la mano alla Bindi. . Meglio la coerenza che una ipocrisia di facciata. 
Il problema in italia è che si parla sempre delle sciocchezze e mai delle cose serie , ora è il turno del dare o no la mano alla bindi


----------



## AndrasWave (19 Marzo 2013)

Bravo Oronzo..

Ma ben pochi ti risponderanno perchè qua la gente cambia opinioni a seconda di come tira il vento.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Marzo 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Bravo Oronzo..
> 
> Ma ben pochi ti risponderanno perchè qua la gente cambia opinioni a seconda di come tira il vento.



C'é anche chi tifa per i partiti... Con quel tipo di persone é veramente dura ragionare


----------



## jaws (20 Marzo 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Tutti ad acclamare la tipa che al seggio elettorale si rifiutava di dare la mano a zilvio (o a Ruotolo che si rifiutò di stringere la mano al tizio di Casapound), e tutti a gettare ***** addosso alla tipa di M5S che non da la mano alla Bindi. . Meglio la coerenza che una ipocrisia di facciata.
> Il problema in italia è che si parla sempre delle sciocchezze e mai delle cose serie , ora è il turno del dare o no la mano alla bindi



La differenza tra i 2 fatti è talmente evidente che non credevo ci fosse stato bisogno di spiegarlo; la tipa del seggio elettorale è una normale cittadina, la tipa del M5S è un deputato della repubblica italiana, quindi è un personaggio pubblico, mi sa che lei, molti suoi colleghi e anche chi li ha votati non capisce la differenza


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> La differenza tra i 2 fatti è talmente evidente che non credevo ci fosse stato bisogno di spiegarlo; la tipa del seggio elettorale è una normale cittadina, la tipa del M5S è un deputato della repubblica italiana, quindi è un personaggio pubblico, mi sa che lei, molti suoi colleghi e anche chi li ha votati non capisce la differenza



ma che differenza poi se vogliamo vedere le sottigliezze gli eletti del m5s si considerano normali cittadini  ; fatto sta che se non stimo una persona e non ho piacere di conoscerla non lo faccio . A mio avviso ha sbagliato solo nel gesto infantile di riportare l'accaduto su face col fine di aizzare la folla (manco fosse gattuso con la tifoseria milanista) , avrebbe potuto dire mi scusi ma non ho il piacere di conoscere una vecchia cariatide facente parte del cliericume ex margheritiano , salve e buona giornata , senza fare proclami su fb. Cosi facendo in maniera educata avresti mandato a quel paese una che ha contribuito alla rovina del paese senza scatenare l'indignazione ipocrita della gente .


----------



## jaws (20 Marzo 2013)

Loro si considereranno pure normali cittadini, ma devono cominciare a capire che non è così


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> C'é anche chi tifa per i partiti... Con quel tipo di persone é veramente dura ragionare



No, c'è solo chi tifa per i partiti ormai. Ma questo modo di pensare è radicato nella nostra cultura. L'obbiettivo non è quello di sostenere o criticare la propria "squadra" politica, ma soltanto distruggere o contraddire a PRESCINDERE la controparte. E questo non mi puoi dire che non è vero.
Infatti siamo un paese alla frutta perchè al posto di costruire insieme, quello che si crea spesso si crea male e subito dopo si distrugge, si mangia o si sfrutta la propria posizione, si fa e si disfa a seconda di chi sale al potere. E milioni di capre belanti stanno a presso a questi giochini non rendendosi conto che chi se la sta prendendo nel deretano sono proprio loro stessi.

Per quanto mi riguarda nelle tre elezioni politiche in cui ho votato ho sempre cambiato partito proprio perchè essere faziosi e basta equivale a suicidarsi.
E per me il M5S ha un mare di difetti, ma questa strisciante ipocrisia, falso buonismo e incoerenza mi fa venire i conati di vomito.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Marzo 2013)

Sono d'accordo, dico solo che nel movimento 5 stelle c'é una esaltazione esagerata, sembra davvero di parlare di scientology. Tocchi grillo (che per me é l'unico elemento positivo del movimento, visto che lo ritengo molto furbo) ed é come se toccassi la moglie/fidanzata dell'elettore... 

Poi per favore non parliamo solo di Italia. Negli Usa il massacro ai partiti avviene da anni, la colpa poi non é nemmeno dei giornalsti se da una parte ci sono i pregiudicati o rinviati a giudizio, dall'altra i lupi travestiti da pecorelle che hanno le mani in pasta un po' dappertutto, in mezzo quelli che alzano la bandiera della famiglia da pluridivorziati o gli incapaci che non vanno in televisione per paura di fare figure barbine.


----------

